# D-Veteran Waiting on Card Notice, Have a couple questions



## JeepGuy85 (Nov 8, 2013)

Good Evening,

I am a disabled veteran and trying to get some insight into how the Civil Service process works after the lists have been generated, and below is what I have going for me. 

1. Disabled Vet w. (2) combat deployments. 
2. Scored a 97 on the 2013 Exam
3. For the city of my residency, there are (2) 402As ahead of me with different residencies, and I am tied with another disabled vet, so technically 3rd/4th on the list. 
4. Bachelor's Degree
5. Tremendous physical shape with a squeaky clean background.

Here are my questions.....

1.) If the new lists just came out Nov 1, when is the earliest and most probable time when I would receive a card? (Live in a city with about 100 officers).

2.) In the case that the cards do come out, if there are 3 or 4 spots, can I just be passed up for no reason? Is the next "guy" on the list hired automatically?

3) Your thoughts on my chances?

I'm hoping someone with a similar background as myself or someone with a great amount of knowledge can give me some insight, and not some 21 yr old kid living in his mom's basement playing Call of Duty giving smart remarks.

Thank you


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

JeepGuy85 said:


> and not some 21 yr old kid living in his mom's basement playing Call of Duty giving smart remarks.


That's like 70-80% of the posting members here. Most people claims to be cops, but are really just trolls out to rustle some jimmies.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

JeepGuy85 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I am a disabled veteran and trying to get some insight into how the Civil Service process works after the lists have been generated, and below is what I have going for me.
> 
> ...


1. When the city starts hiring. Who knows when that will be.

2. You can't be passed for "no reason." That's the whole point of civil service. You have recourse if that occurs.

3. Just being a D-Vet your chances are astronomically better than nearly everyone. Thank you for your service and good luck.

I was just playing Call of Duty. Don't be a hater.


----------



## JeepGuy85 (Nov 8, 2013)

FourInchFury-Great Name!

Pvt. Cowboy - I appreciate the response.....Don't take offense, I play COD as well lol. I'm just sick of people who have a "friend who is a cop" and seem to know everything. I just didn't want this post to turn into a hearsay game; it's bad enough the people I'm around with daily giving their two cents. 

Thanks


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

JG85-- I hope you are putting in for federal jobs, you sound like a great candidate!

We have very similar backgrounds.

I spent seven years (in a non-CS town, for the record) doing what felt like spinning my wheels before someone knocked some sense into me and convinced me to apply for federal jobs. I had enough of Uncle Sam when I was in the Army/Guard, and a federal job was not even in the most remote corner of my wildest dreams, literally it was not even up for discussion, even if my own mother offered me a federal job somehow, I would have run very fast in the opposite direction.

Then one day I just woke up and realized that I was the second most senior guy on the dept. who wasn't command staff, and my chances for promotion wouldn't be for years in that department (guy ahead of me had something like 6 more years of seniority over me), and I was getting impatient waiting for other departments to call me back (I was #2 on one CS town's list, done with the whole process and just waiting for the phone call, and I was in the second round of finalists for UMASS)...so one night I just said to hell with it all, went online, and applied for a federal job...got the first one I applied for, sailed through the process fairly easily, here I am seven years later and I have absolutely ZERO regrets and I wouldn't trade this for anything in the world!

Don't be like me and wait years to make the decision-- if you seem like a good federal LE candidate, go for it!


----------



## JeepGuy85 (Nov 8, 2013)

DNorth - I got out out of the USMC after combat deployments to both Iraq and Afghan on the front-lines. I got out with an honorable discharge and completed my Bachelor's Degree with the intention to go federal, however it seems as though most feds are STILL on hiring freezes. I would like to stay in Mass to be closer to fam and friends, but I am curious....what part of the feds do you work for? I am very intrigued but it seems all are on a freeze with the current political/economical situation the country is going through.

Thanks!


----------



## moeabu88 (Nov 8, 2013)

The list for state police comes out November 15. I called there recruitment office today and was told that they just received the scores today. I'm posting because I'm sure a lot of people were wondering when the list was going to be available.


----------



## JeepGuy85 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the insight.....a question about troopers...

Anyone know EXACTLY what the rule is on tattoos for state troopers? Two military themed half sleeves to just above the elbows....No one seems to have a definitive answer....some people say can't have them showing in a t-shirt, and also have heard if they are military related they are sometimes alright.

Thanks


----------



## moeabu88 (Nov 8, 2013)

None below the elbow. Can't have anything that can be seen in class B Uniform, which is the short sleeves.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

JeepGuy85 said:


> Thanks for the insight.....a question about troopers...
> 
> Anyone know EXACTLY what the rule is on tattoos for state troopers? Two military themed half sleeves to just above the elbows....No one seems to have a definitive answer....some people say can't have them showing in a t-shirt, and also have heard if they are military related they are sometimes alright.
> 
> Thanks


From straight out of the State Police R&R manual...

10.1.10
Subject to the limitation(s) set-forth in this paragraph all candidates for appointment to the position of Massachusetts State Police Trooper and/or Trainee shall have tattoos, body art, brands or scarifications of any type removed prior to appointment to the Massachusetts State Police Training Academy. For
the purpose of this Rule only those tattoos, body art, brands or scarifications thatare visible when the candidate is dressed in the Department's summer Class B duty uniform must be removed. Attempts to disguise, cover-up or, otherwise keep any such tattoos, body art, brands or scarifications from view shall not
satisfy the requirements of this Rule. For the purpose of this Rule, candidates for appointment shall include those candidates eligible for appointment from any initial appointment eligibility list certified on or after April 1, 2013


----------

